# Bubbly milk



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 23192


HEllo as the title says bubbly milk

If you look round the edges of the cup these bubbles turn up after about minute after I have added the milk .

Any pointers to why this should happen would be much appreciated. ANd tips to elimate them would also be appreciated . THank You

i did try tapping the cup down just afterwards


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Was is it a lightish roasted coffee by any chance


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Happens a lot when I make it with hasbean coffee, as boots said, light roasts tend to do that. The foam mixed into the milk will rise to the surface quite quickly after making it anyway, they're just normally much smaller.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Was is it a lightish roasted coffee by any chance


yes. It was , is that the probable cause ? ,


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

More CO2 to degas in lighter roasts maybe?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wait, what? Light roasted coffee makes bigger bubbles? I always have this issue when I try to take pics of my latte 'art' - by the time I've got my phone camera ready it's bubblicious. Milk starts off looking great but then thr bubbles appear after a minute or so. And this has to do with lighter roasts? It's been a while since I had anything beyond medium (except a bag of Dave's decaf).


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I get this alot too but just noticed something strange from by present beans.

Most beans I normally use give me a good amount of crema and I get these bubbles forming, I only use semi skimmed milk so presumed it was either this or my stretching isn't up to scratch.

My current beans are hardly producing any crema and I am not getting these bubbles. I normally get medium roast beans.

Is it the crema causing the bubbles?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Lack of crema can be so many things. Hard water is one common reason to struggle.

A quick google search and I found this:

The crema is done by the fatty content of the coffee, the high pressure (a good expresso machine has about 15 bar of water pressure) help to extract much fat from the coffee.

I rewrote it to say:

Crema is not done by the fatty content of the coffee as coffee contains no fat. The high pressure (a good e*s*presso machine doesn't have 15 bar of water pressure) and doesn't do anything to help extract any fat from the coffee, because once again it doesn't contain fat and 15 bar is too high for anything apart from pressurised portafilters and they don't make a genuine crema.

Got to love the internet!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Nah soft water area for me.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 23230
Less bubbles today ,I gave the espresso a good stir before I added the milk


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice looking cup of coffee mate!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice moody shot there, Richard - latte art not half bad too


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wait till you see the video , soundtrack being administered by my daughter


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking forward to it


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Way better than I can manage most of the time. Look forward to the video!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well here is my first upload of a video of me practicing my milk technique as I am wanted to up my game a little .

Next step more practice +camera +tripod


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality silky milk (oh and the test video after the first one made me chuckle too







)

John


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Another milk drink to watch the bake off with


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that milk. Tilted the cup a bit to far in the second video







did make me chuckle


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

seeq said:


> Nothing wrong with that milk. Tilted the cup a bit to far in the second video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a cup I've used for a while , plus I think I may be steaming to much milk as I seem to pouring a load away each time .

pratice practice practice


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 23192
> 
> 
> HEllo as the title says bubbly milk
> ...


To be honest a lot of folk on here would be delighted to get their coffee looking this good, so well done


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow that's alot of milk for a single cup, how much do you use for a flat white?

Interesting how you don't have much crema either, like I said earlier I get far less bubbles with less crema ..weird


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The white cup is 6 1/2 oz

the coloured cup is 6 oz

the white cup in the video (Rosetta fail ) is 5oz

about 3.5 -4 oz milk for a flat white


----------



## classicMike (Mar 13, 2015)

I thought this was going to be a Hunderby thread, but then I realised that I am one of the very few who actually watched it.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

classicMike said:


> I thought this was going to be a Hunderby thread, but then I realised that I am one of the very few who actually watched it.


I don't know what hunderby means ???


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Thecatlinux said:


> Another milk drink to watch the bake off with


That's what I refer to as a 'Oh, bo!!ocks' pour. Whenever my wife hears that she knows exactly what I've done 

I too get caught up in the latte art moment then end up stood in the latte art moment.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

cambosheff said:


> That's what I refer to as a 'Oh, bo!!ocks' pour. Whenever my wife hears that she knows exactly what I've done
> 
> I too get caught up in the latte art moment then end up stood in the latte art moment.


yes I swore too , all going well and then durrr stop pouring STUPID!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Where's Captain Ku-u-urk? Two to steam up, Scotty.

My usual latte art fail is to run out of milk and end up with what would have been a semi-respectable pour get clobbered by a massive foam slug at the cut through.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> The white cup is 6 1/2 oz
> 
> the coloured cup is 6 oz
> 
> ...


About the same quantities as I use, yours just looked bigger.

Ta


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

A little bit better ' stopped the pour to early , added a filter and title to the video .

practice practice practice


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

You've got some good milk going on there!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you, I am trying to get some practice plus also trying to learn a little bit more about videos .

I hope I am not boring people ??

Tell me if I am and I will stop posting


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Keep the vids coming....looks great coffee. Wish i had an L1


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

glevum said:


> Keep the vids coming....looks great coffee. Wish i had an L1


The L1 is definitely a keeper , so many great coffees have come from it with very little effort .


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Today's video before work really points out I need to think about a camera and tripod , oh and I was happy how my Rosetta is coming alOng






same video zoomed in






(this points out to me at least the power of editing )


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice Rosetta









btw in the latest videos. Your phone is confused about which way is up.

A phone can't detect if it's horizontal or vertical shot when it is flat. So it will remember if it was last in landscape or portrait mode and film with that.

So when mounting the phone try to hold it up horizontal to flat to get a landscape video shot.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

prankard said:


> Nice Rosetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was using a clamp that sticks to the window of your car to hold the phone , I think next time I will try and clamp it to the side of something rather than straight down


----------

